# My girlies then and now



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

A few comparison pics...


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Aah Bethany love the photos. You forget how much they change until you see the comparisons side by side like that. Nell is growing up fast. I love her coat!  x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely pics!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!
I love those pictures...too adorable


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Love the pics 
Looks justike Boycie
Did at that age x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It's so nice to see them side by side like that. I can see the difference in Rosie's size since we got her, but it'll be interesting in a few months to see if there are any other differences, like the texture of her coat.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures Bethany they look fab, and yeh Nells coat is beautiful x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

You are a great photographer, that is for sure!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

So adorable, I love the colour of the baby one, I wonder how it will change?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo is really, really curly but just has a soft wave as a puppy. So interesting to see how there coats change. Lovely pics Bethany.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Great picts! I always love seeing what their coats do from puppyhood to maturity.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahh, what lovely pics


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

cutiepies!


----------

